# Two Lilacs



## hlee (Apr 7, 2013)

Brambleberry that I knew I loved and BCN, thought I would give them a try.
BB much deeper and stronger scent oob and more true than BCN.
Will probably need to add something to the BCN lilac.
 It just doesn't seem strong enough on it's own.


----------



## tkine (Apr 8, 2013)

You should give Peak's Lilac a try. It smells just like a Lilac Bush in spring. It sticks well, and I had plenty of time to do a hanger swirl. It is my FAVORITE scent! I use .8 PPO.


----------



## kharmon320 (Apr 14, 2013)

Good to know about the lilacs you like.  I used WSP's Lilac in Bloom a few weeks ago.  I'm not impressed.  It morphed into a lilac "butt" smell if a lilac bush had a butt.  Not a very good combo.  It also accelerated like no other.


----------



## Badger (Apr 14, 2013)

That is just an awesome description, I just wanted to let you know that.


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 14, 2013)

LOL. I liked that too.  Lilac butt!  I think that's a great way to call soapers buttheads in a playful manner. "Badger you lilac butt!" LOL.  What do you think?


----------



## tkine (Apr 15, 2013)

kharmon320 said:


> Good to know about the lilacs you like.  I used WSP's Lilac in Bloom a few weeks ago.  I'm not impressed.  It morphed into a lilac "butt" smell if a lilac bush had a butt.  Not a very good combo.  It also accelerated like no other.



That is my favorite description of a bad scent LOL


----------



## paillo (Apr 15, 2013)

I second the recommendation for Peak's Lilac, it's fabulous. I'm out and have to order more!~

Well, scratch that, I just ordered both Lilac and Violet from Natures Garden, eager to see how the fragrances compare! And now I have to put the debit card away and sit on my hands - no more spendies today!


----------



## tkine (Apr 16, 2013)

paillo said:


> I second the recommendation for Peak's Lilac, it's fabulous. I'm out and have to order more!~
> 
> Well, scratch that, I just ordered both Lilac and Violet from Natures Garden, eager to see how the fragrances compare! And now I have to put the debit card away and sit on my hands - no more spendies today!



Can you let me know what you think of the NG's vs. Peak's Lilac?  I am almost out if it also.  I'm curious how it compares.


----------



## lillybella (Apr 17, 2013)

I love Peak's Lilac & Ginger Peach!!!!


----------



## jcatblum (Apr 17, 2013)

kharmon320 said:


> Good to know about the lilacs you like.  I used WSP's Lilac in Bloom a few weeks ago.  I'm not impressed.  It morphed into a lilac "butt" smell if a lilac bush had a butt.  Not a very good combo.  It also accelerated like no other.


 
I used WSP Lilac in Bloom just today in CP & no issues. The whole house still smells awesome! Can't wait to test out my soap after it cures.


----------



## kharmon320 (Apr 18, 2013)

It smelled good when I first made it, but then after a few days it began to smell weird.  It may yet settle out.  I'm not a big floral fan, so my mileage may vary.


----------



## MingoFan (Apr 18, 2013)

kharmon320 said:


> It smelled good when I first made it, but then after a few days it began to smell weird. It may yet settle out. I'm not a big floral fan, so my mileage may vary.


 
I tried the Lilac in Bloom in CP and didn't think much of it at first, but now that it's cured for a month, the bars smell just like a blooming lilac bush - really wonderful!


----------



## paillo (Apr 18, 2013)

tkine said:


> Can you let me know what you think of the NG's vs. Peak's Lilac?  I am almost out if it also.  I'm curious how it compares.



NG's version just arrived. OOB smells wonderful, can't wait to soap with it!

Oh, and related to an old thread, NG, instead of Witches Brew, had *****es Brew. It smells very similar to WSP's Witches Brew -- dominant patchouli scent, I adore it OOB, and it's a whole lot less expensive than WSP's which I think is outrageously priced.


----------



## Lilahblossom (Apr 26, 2013)

You can't beat BB Lilac. I soaped it and it was the most popular all winter because it smells just like spring lilacs after a rain. My SIL would like it stronger but I use the recommended amount. Why interfere with the bubbles and waste the fo by adding more? The yellow you see in the soap was intentional.


----------



## pgnlady (May 5, 2013)

I used Lilac in Bloom from WSP with no problems at all.  It smells fantastic and is one of my best sellers.  I think it smells exactly like lilac, and have had several customers say so also.  I did an all veggie recipe with full gel at .8oz ppo.


----------



## dagmar88 (May 5, 2013)

NG's lilac is one of my favourite scents ever.


----------

